# New Years Greetings to All



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy New Years keep shooting!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy New Years


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Happy New Year fellas.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Wishing all Happy New Year!
Hope yours is on
Target whatever that may be.
ukj


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Happy new years y'all, keep it easy on the sauce and enjoy yourselves!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


>


Happy New Year.
Why do you feel the need to
contantly post vids?
ukj


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> Happy New Year.
> Why do you feel the need to
> contantly post vids?
> ukj


Same greetings to yourself,

Pray tell us why you ask, does it annoy you in some way, that I use visual aids to put certain messages and feelings across, like movies do, that make up a large proportion of peoples reality.

Here is a slightly different message I saw earlier, it was the light show from Shards Tower in London, where the fireworks show was apparently cancelled, then we were told an hour before it was still on, what is this all about, to set up such a show takes days, which means they did know it was going to take place, pure Pavlovia in nature.

The Shard tower piece reminded me of a cross between the light show on top of table mountain in close encounters and the evil tower in Lord of the rings without the evil eye of course.






Was there a message to be seen or am I_ only dreaming._


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Happy new year!!


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

An important message from a wonderful human being.


----------

